# Brady lake



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

Never fished Brady lake before they have really nice gills there...caught about 40 keeping 23 all over 7" and the nice thing is their girth had one nine and 5 inches wide...not bad for not knowing the lake...we were deep also...17 row








Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

That looks like a pumpkin seed or red ear in that pic. You can tell you we're in deeper water cause of how pale it looks. Hell of a fish gnk


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

i was fishing a small strip mine quarry today and only seen fish at 15 to 18 fow my buddy got 20 small dinks in like an hour compaired to a day and ahalf of gettin skunked at berlin..


----------



## 1 Fasho (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey gnk, it's Bryan..... Long time no see bro. Let's get out to sandy this weekend! Been seein some action on the ice an u kno I've never been so let me kno


----------



## 1 Fasho (Apr 2, 2013)

Also wanna hit Hudson springs!!!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

We already caught em all out of sandy!


----------



## 1 Fasho (Apr 2, 2013)

Not when I'm pullin out 21 inch crappie lol....gnk was there with me to witness that lol


----------



## 1 Fasho (Apr 2, 2013)

That lake is def a sleeper..... Never kno when fish are comin over from Hodgson and with private access, the same few people fish it;-) I'm sure you already kno that (jiggin) lol


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hell ya bryon...the ice should be good by next weekend...hit me up...I'll see you at bowling Thursday

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 1 Fasho (Apr 2, 2013)

Definitely! We have to hit it hard FASHO! I'll be there Thursday, we'll set it up.....


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

1 Fasho said:


> Not when I'm pullin out 21 inch crappie lol....gnk was there with me to witness that lol


Must have been one of the ones I put back! Lol! That's a pig!! Talked with one of the guys that runs Hodgeson a few years ago and he said they installed like a fish fence by the culvert cause he said their fish were going to sandy... And I haven't seen a trout in sandy in about 10-12 years...Don't know if they can get thru now or not?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

gnk81 said:


> Never fished Brady lake before they have really nice gills there...caught about 40 keeping 23 all over 7" and the nice thing is their girth had one nine and 5 inches wide...not bad for not knowing the lake...we were deep also...17 row
> View attachment 89062
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Is there public access to Brady? Where? Thx.


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm sure no one will say anything to you but if you want to go sometime when the ice is safe again let me knows

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 1 Fasho (Apr 2, 2013)

jiggin'fool said:


> Must have been one of the ones I put back! Lol! That's a pig!! Talked with one of the guys that runs Hodgeson a few years ago and he said they installed like a fish fence by the culvert cause he said their fish were going to sandy... And I haven't seen a trout in sandy in about 10-12 years...Don't know if they can get thru now or not?


They did put a fence up yrs back but it didn't last...... I fish the culvert at the intersection on the Hodgson side and u can clearly see the fence isn't covering the culvert and hasn't for yrs. but I've hit the trout the past few yrs at sandy in early march;-) they seem to just circle the shallows of sandy and then re-enter hodgson


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

How is the fishing 1 Fasho, I was telling my fishing buddy bout it last weekend, I've only fished there twice and did alright! Any words of advice and what the catch is..?


----------



## 1 Fasho (Apr 2, 2013)

Flingnsting1 said:


> How is the fishing 1 Fasho, I was telling my fishing buddy bout it last weekend, I've only fished there twice and did alright! Any words of advice and what the catch is..?


Rt now I'm hearing it's predominately gills and perch...... Gnk81 and I do a lot of fishing together all seasons but ice season and that's why he's trying to get me out lol....But from the guys I trust and who always show me pics of their culls, I've seen a lot of gill and perch


----------



## 1 Fasho (Apr 2, 2013)

1 Fasho said:


> They did put a fence up yrs back but it didn't last...... I fish the culvert at the intersection on the Hodgson side and u can clearly see the fence isn't covering the culvert and hasn't for yrs. but I've hit the trout the past few yrs at sandy in early march;-) they seem to just circle the shallows of sandy and then re-enter hodgson


I'm the guy first guy out after ice melt and the first guy in after freeze lmao.... But I told gnk81 I'm gonna get out on some ice with him this year so we'll be sure get a report on soon


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

are you talking about brady lake or the little pond across/under the road from hodgson ?


----------



## 1 Fasho (Apr 2, 2013)

trapperjon said:


> are you talking about brady lake or the little pond across/under the road from hodgson ?


Lol... Uh.... Yeah kinda drifted away from the Brady subject. We're talking bout sandy lake across from Hodgson


----------



## 1 Fasho (Apr 2, 2013)

trapperjon said:


> are you talking about brady lake or the little pond across/under the road from hodgson ?


You do kno that that "lil pond" is actually the inlet into a lake just 100 yds away called sandy lake rt?


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Ummm..... It's the outlet from the PRIVATE Sandy lake.


----------



## 1 Fasho (Apr 2, 2013)

trapperjon said:


> Ummm..... It's the outlet from the PRIVATE Sandy lake.


Also at the other end of this lake is the run-off from congress lake..... So lake gains an loses to both Hodgson and congress;-)


----------



## 1 Fasho (Apr 2, 2013)

I have the stocking records and times for sandy lake for the past 20 yrs and you'll be surprised that flathead were once stocked in sandy for one yr.... Also friends with the portage county biologist who lives on sandy lake "Deron" and he has caught a few bowfin out of the lake the past couple years


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

1 Fasho said:


> Also at the other end of this lake is the run-off from congress lake..... So lake gains an loses to both Hodgson and congress;-)


Congress lake is a long ways from Sandy Lake, are you talking about breakneck creek, I didn't know congress lake was next upsteam.


----------



## 1 Fasho (Apr 2, 2013)

Eliminator said:


> Congress lake is a long ways from Sandy Lake, are you talking about breakneck creek, I didn't know congress lake was next upsteam.


I thought the same thing but when the biologist said "congress" I took his word and never took the time to check.... But whatever the case it serves as a great lil sand bar;-) catch a few 15" perch there a yr.... Sandy really is a unique lil private lake


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I just followed the creek from sandy to Congress your absoltely right, google earth is great for that sort of thing!


----------



## 1 Fasho (Apr 2, 2013)

Eliminator said:


> I just followed the creek from sandy to Congress your absoltely right, google earth is great for that sort of thing!


Yeah I thought it did;-) and google earth has done me well in the yrs lol


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

Went out last night and got on um good...caught 50 slab gills and lots of throw backs...ice is almost ten inches thick...good thing my buddy has a gas auger so we could find the right spot...

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Did real well yesterday


----------

